# Au Backe oder "Glück im Unglück"?!?



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hatte ja für nä. Jahr zum nächsten runden Geburtstag (*räusper*) eine größere Anschaffung geplant. Und gedacht, ich könnte meine Frau überreden, diese in diesem Jahr vorzuziehen. Jetzt kam mir mein Zahnarzt dazwischen und will mir für deutlich über 2.000 EUR ein Zahnimplantat setzen - aus, futsch, vorbei!

Dachte ich, glücklicherweise habe ich letzten Samstag beim Putzen (das erste Mal dieses Jahr) einen Haarriß am Oberrohr des Jekylls entdeckt und gleich freudestrahlend an die lebenslange Rahmengarantie gedacht. Muss allerdings erst noch die Garantieabwicklung in Gang bringen und hoffen, dass es wirklich ein finaler Rahmenriss ist.

Hat jemand von den ein, zwei CD-Fahrern hier damit Erfahrung? Was würde mir CD als "gleichen oder vergleichbaren Rahmen" anbieten? Habe ja noch das Jekyll 1 von Anno Dunnemals 2000. Den Rahmen haben die hoffentlich ja nicht mehr auf Lager ...

Und falls ich die Wahl hätte, ein Rize, Prophet oder eher ein Rush?

Fragen über Fragen und womit bewiesen wäre, dass CD irgendwie ja doch ein Zahnarzt-Fahrrad ist!


----------



## turo (3. Juni 2009)

Muss es ein Implantat sein? Die Herren greifen sehr gerne in die obere Schublade!

Wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss würde ich die Euronen in was besonders hochwertiges investieren. TREK / Ghost / Canyon oder so.

Turo

P.S. den zweiten Teil bitte nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juni 2009)

Zahnfleischprobleme, da kann ich weiteren Knochenschwund nicht brauchen. Ausserdem macht die CD-Garantie das ganze (hoffentlich) investitonskompatibel. D.h. ein neues Bike für (fast) lau ...


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Juni 2009)

rize!

Das Prophet is eigentlich schon wieder etwas älter, das rush ist doch eher ein Marathon bike.

Bedenke aber, dass Cd wahrscheinlich nur den Hauptrahmen tauschen wird. Wenn Dämpfer und Kurbel (BB30) auch noch getauscht werden müssen, darfste das selber blechen.


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2009)

ja rize iss schick
viel glück!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Juni 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> rize!
> 
> Das Prophet is eigentlich schon wieder etwas älter, das rush ist doch eher ein Marathon bike.
> 
> Bedenke aber, dass Cd wahrscheinlich nur den Hauptrahmen tauschen wird. Wenn Dämpfer und Kurbel (BB30) auch noch getauscht werden müssen, darfste das selber blechen.



Das Prophet gefällt mir halt irgendwie - obwohl noch nie draufgesessen - naja mal sehen.

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass ein Dämpfer evtl. dabei ist (zumindest bei Nicht-Kompatibilät mit dem alten). Beim Rahmentauschprogramm haben die den Prophet-Rahmen mit Dämpfer für 895 EUR hergegeben - schon letztes Jahr ein Auslaufmodell ...


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Juni 2009)

hopp brings hin ich will wissen was rauskommt....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Juni 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kurbel (BB30)



Ja, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht - wenn's zu teuer würde kann ich schlimmstenfalls den neuen CD-Rahmen verkloppen und was shimano-kompatibles einkaufen ...


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2009)

son quatsch
lass den rahmen tauschen und wenn die kohle momentan für ne tretkurbel doch nicht reicht dann musste halt noch nen monat warten.

CD verkaufen??? niemals 

das prophet würd ich an deiner stelle nicht wollen.... zu alt zu kantenklatsch bei dann doch zu wenig federweg. dann musst das moto nehmen aber das is ma argh hässlich.

oder CD doch verkloppen und dann auf nen LP sparen.


----------



## andi1969 (4. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> son quatsch
> lass den rahmen tauschen und wenn die kohle momentan für ne tretkurbel doch nicht reicht dann musste halt noch nen monat warten.
> 
> CD verkaufen??? niemals
> ...



Warum das Prophet SL nicht ....gibts mit 120 mm Federweg


----------



## eL (5. Juni 2009)

steht doch da oben!!!!!

lesen und verstehen bildet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Juni 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Warum das Prophet SL nicht ....gibts mit 120 mm Federweg



Weil ein bißchen mehr Federweg schon sein könnte, habe ja schließlich noch ein Hardtail. Das Jekyll hat(te) hinten 115 mm und die Psylo vorne so knapp 120 mm echten Federweg. Deswegen finde ich das Rush auch nicht so interessant für mich.

Ach übrigens, habe das frischgeputze Jekyll mal gewogen. Größe M (so 43 cm Sitzrohr), nix richtig Teures oder Leichtbau dran: satte 14,1 kg. Da habe ich erstmal geschluckt ...
Aber der Kraftstoffpanzer war nur ein 1/2 kilo leichter - das hat mich aber weniger gewundert. Aber das heißt, ich weiß gar nicht wie es ist auf einem 11, 12 kg Bike zu fahren!

Hoffe, ich kann das Jekyll am Sonntag zerlegen und noch vorm Urlaub zum Bunnyhopshop bringen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> steht doch da oben!!!!!
> 
> lesen und verstehen bildet



.....kleiner Tipp Prophet Sl 120mm---Prophet 140mm(ok kapiert) und ich bin des lesens mächtig.......Nase!!!!!


----------



## Stompy (6. Juni 2009)

Da du ja wahrscheinlich die alte Gabel behalten willst, würde ich den Rahmen von der Gabeleinbauhöhe abhängig machen. 
Ein Prophet MX mit z.b. einer 120mm Gabel würde sich ziemlich bescheiden fahren.

Das Rize ist für eine 120mm Psylo sicher eine Möglichkeit. Ist zwar für 140mm Gabeln ausgelegt aber die älteren Gabeln haben relativ große Einbauhöhen für ihren Federweg. Und falls du im Lauf der nächsten Jahre die Gabel erneuern willst passt eine moderne 140er gut rein. 
Würde ich eh empfehlen, da es seit der Psylo doch gewaltige Fortschritte in der Gabeltechnik gegeben hat.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. Juni 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> Da du ja wahrscheinlich die alte Gabel behalten willst, (...) /QUOTE]
> 
> ... muss halt erstmal schauen, was CD mir dann anbietet. Das Rize schreit halt nach einer Gabel mit 140 mm!
> 
> ...


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juni 2009)

Ich würde noch nicht 100 pro davon ausgehen das CD das als Garantiefall sieht und die kostenfrei einen anderen Rahmen anbietet.
Solche Schäden sind oft auf nicht weit genug eingeschobene Sattelstützen zurückzuführen, was ich dir auf keinen Fall vorwerfen möchte, nur könnte man das bei CD so sehen um sich vor einem Garantiefall zu drücken.
Will nix schlechtes vorhersagen, nur scheinst du dir ziemlich sicher zu sein was neues zu bekommen und so sicher solltest du dir eben nicht sein um später keine starke enttäuschung zu erfahren.

Da ist wirklich ein wenig Kulanz gefragt,
wäre ja zu schön und zu leicht sich so ein Lebenslanges Abo an CD Rahmen zu verschaffen, eine Flatrate, Drive much as you can....

Man kauft sich einen Rahmen von CD mit lebenslanger Garantie, nach 3-4 Jahren kommen neue begehrenswertere Modelle raus, ich zieh die Sattelstütze bis auf 5 cm einstecktiefe raus
und lass meine Fette Schwiegermutter platz nehmen und schick sie ne Runde um den Block, danach Rahmen einschicken und kostenfrei ein neues Modell erhalten.

So einfach is das glaub ich nicht......oder ich könnte ein paar mal von der Garage droppen bis mir die Kettenstrebe durchbricht und ab dafür....

CD wird sich da sicher auch irgendwie abgesichert haben vor solchem missbrauch und nicht automatisch alles tauschen.

Wie gesagt, ich will dir jetzt nicht in den Schoß legen das du deinen Rahmen geschrottet hast, nur vor Augen führen was vllt. sein kann.
Bin jedenfalls gespannt was bei rauskommt 
Denk ein wenig Kullanz spielt da ne Rolle, musst halt den richtigen an die Strippe kriegen....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich würde noch nicht 100 pro davon ausgehen das CD das als Garantiefall sieht und die kostenfrei einen anderen Rahmen anbietet.
> Solche Schäden sind oft auf nicht weit genug eingeschobene Sattelstützen zurückzuführen, was ich dir auf keinen Fall vorwerfen möchte, nur könnte man das bei CD so sehen um sich vor einem Garantiefall zu drücken....



Theoretisch kann das schon sein, und das Sitzrohr ist beim Jekyll auch heikel. Aber immerhin hat der Rahmen ja fast 10 Jahre meine Konfiguration ausgehalten. Tatsache ist: der Rahmen ist jetzt Schrott! Muss halt mal abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (7. Juni 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob der schwarze Specht jetzt schon zum freireiter mutiert ist und deswegen nach einem prophet verlangt. wenn dem so ist dann trotzdem ein rize nehmen und den rahmen verticken. vom geld ein spicey kaufen. Prophet rahmen wirst doch nie im leben wieder los.
wenn der schwarze specht aber so geblieben ist wie er war und nur nach etwas mehr komfort verlangt dann rize nehmen und fahren oder verkaufen und vom geld zesty erwerben.
Man kann räder aus verschiedenen generationen mit gleichem federweg nicht in die selbe schublade stecken!!!! 
genauso wie man räder verschiedener hersteller nicht an der rahmenhöhe vergleichen kann


----------



## eL (7. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich würde noch nicht 100 pro davon ausgehen das CD das als Garantiefall sieht und die kostenfrei einen anderen Rahmen anbietet.
> 
> 
> .



Das CD garantie programm funktioniert besser als du denkst (bzw in deinem fall als du selber willst)

Stichwort Mischkalkulation und Hoherer VK

die gehen an den jekyll rahmen schon nicht pleite


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juni 2009)

Ja, sehe ich genauso. Ausserdem muss ich mir wg. des Rahmenriss keine Vorwürfe machen. Ich fahre (fuhr) ein sehr lange Sattelstütze, die der CD Spezifikation voll entsprechen dürfte.

Meine Fahrweise hat sich nicht geändert, Rize (-Rahmen) wäre schon eine Option ...

Morgen geht's zum Bunny-Shop, mal sehen, was die sagen. Velodrom (dort war das Jekyll gekauft) hätte die Garantieanfrage auch abgewickelt, dort emite man aber, ein CD-Händler hat evtl. bessere "Connections". Schaunmermal.


----------



## horstj (8. Juni 2009)

Freue dich nicht zu früh. Die Garantieabwicklung geht ausschließlich über Cdale Händler. Das Rad muß komplett sein und alles sachgerecht montiert. Der Tauschrahmen kann auch Lagerware sein. Die Entscheidung was und wie getauscht wird fällt ausschließlich cdale. Gute/große Händler haben aber Einfluß. In der Summe ist cdale aber eher kulant.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Juni 2009)

horstj schrieb:


> Freue dich nicht zu früh. Die Garantieabwicklung geht ausschließlich über Cdale Händler. Das Rad muß komplett sein und alles sachgerecht montiert. Der Tauschrahmen kann auch Lagerware sein. Die Entscheidung was und wie getauscht wird fällt ausschließlich cdale. Gute/große Händler haben aber Einfluß. In der Summe ist cdale aber eher kulant.



Habe den Rahmen (!) heute abgegeben - machte nicht den Eindruck, dass es Riesenprobleme gibt. Standard wäre wohl ein Rush-Rahmen, habe mal (verbal) Rize angekreuzt. Mal sehen, was rauskommt ...

Haben den die Zweifler Erfahrung mit CD und Garantie oder tut Ihr nur zweifeln?


----------



## eL (8. Juni 2009)

neid
specht das ist in 99% der fälle neid


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

so ein Arschgewaff, echt wenn ich sowas les....
Dacht CD Fahrer haben ihren Ruf aufgrund von Vorurteilen, aber anscheinend doch zurecht....

Ich bendeide jemanden um einen popeligen gerissenen Jekyll Rahmen den ich in viel schöner selber
hatte und verkauft hab, da das Rad zu toll für mich war, und jetzt bendeide ich die CD Fahrer um ihre primitiven Mühlen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> so ein Arschgewaff, echt wenn ich sowas les....
> Dacht CD Fahrer haben ihren Ruf aufgrund von Vorurteilen, aber anscheinend doch zurecht....
> 
> Ich bendeide jemanden um einen popeligen gerissenen Jekyll Rahmen den ich in viel schöner selber
> hatte und verkauft hab, da das Rad zu toll für mich war, und jetzt bendeide ich die CD Fahrer um ihre primitiven Mühlen.



Mit Humor und Ironie hast du's irgendwie nicht so - bleib doch mal locker ....


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juni 2009)

Er kennt den El halt nicht.


----------



## eL (10. Juni 2009)

zu lange in nordbayern gewohnt oder warum so angespannt

dein neid gilt natürlich nicht den CD "Mühlen" welche ein paar groschen mehr kosten sondern der lebenslangen rahmengarantie welche sich jetzt für den specht auszahlt.

is irgendwie immer das gleiche  erst werden sie verspottet weil sie etwas mehr geld haben und ausgeben... dann gönnt man ihnen nicht die lifetime garantie.

gehts noch kleiner als kleinbürgerlich?
kleinstbürgerlich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Juni 2009)

Ich finde schade, dass ich nach (eigenen) Erfahrungen mit der CD Garantie frage, und es kommt nur Gebrabbel und Hörensagen.

Habe heute in meiner Lieblingszeitschrift gelesen, dass der Rize-Rahmen regulär 1799 EUR kostet. Das ist dann doch ein wenig von dem Prophet-Rahmenpreis, den ich weiter oben genannt hatte entfernt - das Rush lag im Rahmenaustauschprogramm glaube ich ebenso bei 895 inkl. Dämpfer ...

Jetzt gehe ich erst mal zwei Wochen in Urlaub (franz. Jura und evtl. noch weiter Richtung Meer), dann werde ich mal hoffnungsvoll beim BH-Shop anklingeln und euch berichten.

Das mit BB30 Innenlager und Kurbel haben die übrigens ganz entspannt gesehen: Adapter-Hülse und fertig - verbaut CD wohl auch selbst an den günstigeren Modellen, wenn ich nicht irre.

Und wenn's ganz arg im Geldbeutel klemmt, werde ich mal das Rush probefahren. Curtado hat ja eins und schien nicht ganz unzufrieden. War da nicht noch Speedy?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> War da nicht noch Speedy?



Frag ihn lieber nicht.  Und am besten auch nicht zum Shop Deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Curtado (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab ein Rush Carbon und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe übrigends gerade einen neuen Rahmen bekommen weil der alte geknackt hat. Ging alles ohne Probleme konnte sogar die Farbe aussuchen.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Das mit BB30 Innenlager und Kurbel haben die übrigens ganz entspannt gesehen: Adapter-Hülse und fertig - verbaut CD wohl auch selbst an den günstigeren Modellen, wenn ich nicht irre.


Hab ich mittlerweile auch raus gefunden. 

Dann steht dem Tausch nix mehr im Weg. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juli 2009)

Puuuh, das zieht sich!

Habe jetzt die Info, dass der Rush-Rahmen tatsächlich der Standardtauschrahmen für Garantie-Jekylls ist. Die Anfrage des Shops nach dem Rize-Rahmen ergab zunächst das Angebot "zum Rahmentausch-Preis" - das sind wohl so ca. 1.400 EUR. Jetzt will er nochmals nachhaken ...

Das Ergebnis für mich könnte sein:

Rize-Rahmen mit Aufpreis von ca. 600-700 EUR plus Dämpfer (zum EK) plus neue Gabel mit 140 mm - da lande ich locker bei 1.000-1.200 EUR.

Alternativ: Rush-Rahmen plus Dämpfer zum EK und Verwendung der Psylo SL aus dem Jekyll.

Doof ist, dass es das Rush nur in 17" und 19" gibt. Das 18" Medium Rize passt mir wunderbar - bin heute mal probegesessen. Jetzt warte ich mal noch den "offiziellen" Preis für den Rize-Rahmen ab ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Juli 2009)

Falls es noch jemand interessiert, hier der aktuelle Stand:

Bin heute Rush und Rize mal "probegefahren", also vorm Laden Bordsetein rauf und runter. Auf Anhieb gepasst hat das Rush in Größe M mit der Lefty Speed. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Das Rize ist ganz anders, man sitzt deutlich höher und subjektiv auch aufrechter, obwohl die Oberrohrlänge bei beiden identisch war. Habe allerdings ein bißchen das Gefühl, das Rize wäre Perlen vor die Sau, also mich. Das Potenzial des Rize werde ich zumindest bergab kaum ausfahren ...

Das Finanzielle sieht momentan so aus (Aufpreis für den Rize-Rahmen ist noch nicht geklärt):

> Rush Rahmen im Austausch
> Fox RP2 Dämpfer ca. 250 EUR
> Lefty Speed ca. 500 EUR (ca. 30% Rabatt)
> Laufradsatz Tubeless 150 EUR
(Vorbau für den Gabelschaft hätte ich noch. Alternativ könnte ich da auch die Psylo SL verbauen - ist dann wohl von der Performance (und vom Gewicht) nicht ganz gleichwertig, spart mir aber die 650 EUR für Lefty und LRS.

Das Rize könnte ich natürlich auch mit der Psylo fahren, aber ob das Spaß macht? Ansonsten könnte man ja eine Revelation mit U-Turn (für unter 400 EUR zu bekommen) einbauen, dann werden die Gesamtkosten wohl auch um 1.000 EUR liegen. Offen ist auch noch die Frage, ob ich einen neuen Rize-Rahmen mit 120 mm Federweg bekommen könnte ...


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2009)

tja sagte ich doch das dir das zu aufrechte nicht schmeckt ;-)

als gabel würd ich eine 09er revelation air uturn anraten. leicht mit steckachse und 110-140mm luftfederung. außerdem hats noch das pike casting.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Juli 2009)

Es wird das ....











... Rush! Mattschwarz in Größe M. Sollte in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen. Werde die Psylo vom Jekyll reinmachen - für die Lefty samt LRS war ich jetzt zu geizig ...

Rize-Rahmen gibts nicht für billiger und der reguläre Preis ist für meine Garantieabwicklung uninteressant. Und das Rush ist für mich wohl auch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## eL (23. Juli 2009)

sehr schön
aber tausch bald mal die psylo gegen ne pike
du wirst es nich bereuen und so ne alte gabel an so nem schicken rahmen sieht nich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sehr schön
> aber tausch bald mal die psylo gegen ne pike
> du wirst es nich bereuen und so ne alte gabel an so nem schicken rahmen sieht nich aus



Menno, habe erst (mit Danke-Eike!) Öl- und Dichtungswechsel gemacht. Die müsste jetzt flutschen wie neu! Und der Rahmen ist leider sowieso noch nicht da ...


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juli 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Menno, habe erst (mit Danke-Eike!) Öl- und Dichtungswechsel gemacht. Die müsste jetzt flutschen wie neu! Und der Rahmen ist leider sowieso noch nicht da ...



*Pike an einen Rush Rahmen der Witz ist gut EL** ne Reba ist da besser geeignet oder.....*


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Pike an einen Rush Rahmen der Witz ist gut EL** ne Reba ist da besser geeignet oder.....*



Vielleicht hat er Rush mit Rize oder Reba mit Pike oder Revelation mit Revolution oder Reis mit Nudeln oder Rush mit Hasch oder Pik mit Picon verwechselt ...

Ich steh' auf Psycho SL mit Eike-Service und so ...


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Pike an einen Rush Rahmen der Witz ist gut EL** ne Reba ist da besser geeignet oder.....*



An meinem 120er Stumpjumper hats ja auch gut funktioniert. Mit U-Turn ists ja sowieso kein Problem. Aber nachdem wir uns erst durch die etwas nervige Ölbefüllung gekämpft haben tuts die Psylo sicher auch noch eine Weile.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> An meinem 120er Stumpjumper hats ja auch gut funktioniert. Mit U-Turn ists ja sowieso kein Problem. Aber nachdem wir uns erst durch die etwas nervige Ölbefüllung gekämpft haben tuts die Psylo sicher auch noch eine Weile.



Stumpy ist auch als All Mountain gedacht und Rush ist mehr CC -Marathon Bike...Eike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Oktober 2009)

Also, so langsam macht das keinen Spaß mehr:

> Mai 2009 Haarriss an der Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Sitzrohr entdeckt
> Anfang Juni Rahmen zu Bunnyhopshop gebracht
> Gefragt, ob statt Rush-Rahmen evtl. auch ein Rize-Rahmen (gegen Aufpreis) möglich wäre
> Nach zwei (!) Monaten hieß es wohl seitens Cannondale: der Rize-Rahmen würde 1400 EUR kosten (= Preis v. Rahmentauschprogramm) - ich wollte dann den Rush-Rahmen!
> Produktpräsentation von CD
> Werksferien von CD
> Urlaubszeit von CD
> Eurobike mit CD
> Mitte September plötzlich: Rush-Rahmen gibt es keinen mehr, ich könnte den Rize-Rahmen für 300 Eur bekommen (alle Preise inkl. Fox-Dämpfer).
> Ende September - es war immer noch nichts gekommen - hieß es, noch ein Rush-Komplettrad würde kommen, ich könnte davon den Rahmen haben!
> Anfang Oktober - es war noch immer nichts gekommen - hieß es, das Rush müsste jeden Tag kommen, der Rize-Rahmen mit den Teilen ebenfalls.
> Letzte Woche - es war immer noch nichts gekommen - hieß es, das Rush käme Anfang dieser Woche.
> Heute, Mittwoch, ist immer noch nichts gekommen.


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Oktober 2009)

da gibt es nur eines: Zu einer andere Marke wechseln und ein neues Rädle kaufen. Die Fa Kanonental hat es wohl trotz "Wirtschaftskrise" nicht nötig einen guten Service anzubieten bzw. will nix verkaufen...

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2010/


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. November 2009)

Bald sind sechs Monate um!


----------



## Waldgeist (24. November 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Bald sind sechs Monate um!



immer noch Radlos oder ratlos?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. November 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> immer noch Radlos oder ratlos?



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Und zum Glück habe ich ja noch mein Hardtail ...


----------



## speedygonzales (25. November 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> da gibt es nur eines: Zu einer andere Marke wechseln



hier geht es aber um einen Garantiefall, ich hätte schon längst einen Anwalt eingeschaltet.

@Schwarzspecht
Hast Du versucht die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen? Du lässt ja das Ganze über dem Händler laufen oder?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. November 2009)

Ernsthaft überlegt habe ich das nicht, zumal ich ja Cannondale Europe in Holland verklagen müsste. Und in diesem Fall würden die den Garantiefall sicher ganz akribisch und von vorn bewerten. Ich denke n icht, dass ich da am längeren Hebel sitze. Und mein E-Mail-Verkehr mit dem Servicedeskeurope (was für ein Name!) war in der Regel sehr einseitig ...


----------



## cännondäler__ (26. November 2009)

Hallo,
mein Rahmenbruch dieses Jahr an einem CAAD5-Rahmen meines F800SL (6 Jahre alt) war nach 2 Wochen erledigt!
1. Tag: Anruf bei meinem CD-Händler und Problem erklärt. Der meinte, daß er 2 Wochen davor dasselbe Problem mit demselben Rahmen (sogar in derselben Farbe) hatte. Er sagte, er würde das mit CD klären und zurückrufen.
2 Stunden später: Anruf meines Händlers und Frage nach der Wunschfarbe (Team-Silber von 2007 oder schwarz-matt).
10 Tage später: Rahmen ist da (Caffeine, Team-Silber), gleich neuen Steuersatz einpressen lassen, da der alte fast hinüber war. Alten Rahmen zerlegt und hingebracht. Kosten für mich: neuer Steuersatz u. Arbeit, Adapterhülse für Sattelstütze (anderes Maß) und 1 Dose Klarlack für die Fatty, die ich mit der Bürste entlackt habe (an der Drehbank).
Geht also auch anders!
cännondäler


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. November 2009)

Ich habe von einem Garantiefall gehört, der 1 Jahr dauerte. Da hat der Händler aber zwischenzeitlich ausgeholfen ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Dezember 2009)

Rahmenkit am Donnerstag bekommen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6624647&postcount=788


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (10. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> die Bunnies haben mich zum Mountain King 2.2 überredet - kommt mir ein wenig schmalbrüstig[/url]



ich habe hier ein Satz 2.4 Fat Albert,  der Bunnie hat mich abgeraten die zu Montieren ich würde den Rahmen Verkratzen, wahrscheinlich ist das selbe  mit Deinem Rahmen.

Warum ging es auf einmal so schnell?


----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2009)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Warum ging es auf einmal so schnell?



Wahrscheinlich hat irgendein Hansel das Memo nicht bekommen und den Rahmen versehentlich tatsächlich statt einer weitere Vertröstungsnachricht abgeschickt


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich vermute, die haben mir keinen 2010er Rahmen gegönnt (weil aufmüpfig) und einen der letzten 2009er aus dem Keller geholt!


----------

